# Hair styling gel....



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

Anyone ever try to use hair gel to get the ears up? I saw a video on u tube and it looked like the simplest way to help an ear up. I think it would have to be a pretty strong gel. I am a little leery of trying a human product. I have tried calling groomers buy no luck....


----------

